# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Which Slicer Software can keep part position in original coordinate system?

## Turbokraken

Hi Everyone,

I am facing a rather complex problem and I was wondering if perhaps someone knows an alternative slicing program which might be able to do what I need.

I have a Part designed in CATIA, which consists of multiple bodies. I want to slice each of the bodies individually and join the G-Code, so I can print both parts according to my needs.
That means that I would like to slice parts which might "float", like have a Z=20 coordinate or so. This doesnt make sense individually but if I join the G-Code this will work.
However Cura will not let me position the part mid-air, so I cannot do this.
Is there another Slicing program that does not have an automated "gravity"?
Also, I read that STL-data does not contain any info about the original coordinate system, so my multiple bodies from the same CATIA part will be offset from each other anyway.

What other slicing software or data format could help me with this?

Thank you very much for your help!

Best Regards,
Lennart

----------


## sedersmith

Hi buddy, are you opting for the third party way?Regards,Seder Smith Tutuapp ShowBox Kodi

----------

